# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  المريخ السوداني وزعيمه المفدي VS الاهلي مدني

## احمر مكة

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصر المريخ ... اللهم انصر المريخ ...اللهم انصر المريخ 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*باذن الله النصر ات ات
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*على بركة الله يا ابو البدور
 نسير نحو التتويج بإذن الله الواحد الأحد
*

----------


## زول هناك

*بحول الله النصر للزعيم واحمر مكة وسامرين ولكل الصفوة 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اللهم انصر الزعيم يارب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انت يااحمر مكة ماداير تدي غيرك فرصة وللا شنو يااااااااخ ؟؟؟؟
ادبتنا كفاية يااااااااااخ
الله يستر علينا اﻻسبوع الجايي كمان


والليللللللللللللللة
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*نغير الأسم من احمر مكة لى احمر زنقة
وتبقى زنقة زنقة
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*نسألك اللهم أن تنصر المريخ زعيم الأمة و فارسها
*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*يا احمر عافين ليك و انت أعفى لينا ،،، بس عليك الله أرخى الحبل ده ياااااخ  ،،،
التحليل مالو عيييييبوا لى ؟؟؟
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*اتفرجوا فى بشتنة الأهلى مدنى بشندى
والفريق الشايفو قدامى ده المريخ لو ما اداهوا عشرة يكون شوية فيهو
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو دعاء
					

اتفرجوا فى بشتنة الأهلى مدنى بشندى
والفريق الشايفو قدامى ده المريخ لو ما اداهوا عشرة يكون شوية فيهو





ويجوا يلعبوا قدااامن كاننا اسرائيل
بس يجوا قدامنا يستاسدوا 
والناس تجي تضرب في احمر مكة 

*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*أهم حاجة الأمل عطبرة نال علقة ساخنة من الإتحاد
المحيرنى الأمل عطبرة يعاقبوهو كل مرة باللعب خارج ارضو بى سبب المريخ ويجى يلعب كورتو فى استاد المريخ دى حقارة دى ولا شنو؟
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*نتمنى النصر للمريخ في مباراته القادمه 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*



*

----------


## الدلميت

*اللهم انصر المريخ في الملعب واهزم اعداءه خارجه
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصر المريخ نصراً عريضاً
*

----------


## زول هناك

*النصر للمريخ بحول الله 
فوق فوق مريخنا فوق 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*باذن الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الاهلي سوف يودع الممتاز بعد مرمطه عجيبة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصر المريخ نصرا مؤزرا ورد كيد المتربصين والحاقدين
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*نرجو التوفيق من الله لنصر كبير للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مفكرة المباراة


الجولة 25 من دوري سوداني الممتاز



الملعب : استاد المريخ بامدرمان


التوقيت : السابعة والنصف مساءا

الفريقان : المريخ × الاهلي ود مدني







نتيجة الذهاب : فوز المريخ 1/ صفر سجله كلتشي
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*الهم انصرنا ياااااااااااارب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*<font size="5">كل مرة احمر مكة ياخي انت التحليل معاك ظابط خلي لينا بوست المباريات الحساسة ده هههههههه </font>
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*باقي اربعة ساعات بالضبط لبدء المباراة بإذن الله

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد الأحمر العنيد
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*نتمنى التوفيق للزعيــــــــم في هذه المباراه الصعبه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التشكيلة المتوقعة للمريخ اليوم

في حراسة المرمى
اكرم الهادي


في الدفاع
الطاهر الحاج،  امير كمال ، علي جعفر ، غاندي كاسينو 
    

في الوسط
علاء الدين يوسف، راجي عبد العاطي، رمضان عجب، حسن كمال
   

في الهجوم
اوليفيه وكلتشي 
  

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التشكيلة المتوقعة للمريخ اليوم

في حراسة المرمى
اكرم الهادي


في الدفاع
الطاهر الحاج،  امير كمال ، علي جعفر ، غاندي كاسينو 
    

في الوسط
علاء الدين يوسف، راجي عبد العاطي، رمضان عجب، حسن كمال
   

في الهجوم
اوليفيه وكلتشي 
  

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ﺍﻻﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ
 ﻋﻘﺪ ﺍﻻﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻋﺸﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺼﻒ ﻇﻬﺮﺍ ﺑﻤﻘﺮ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻲ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ  اﻟﻤﻘﺮﺭ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻓﻰ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻌﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺼﻒ ﻭﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﺮﺍﻗﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻋﺎﺩﻝ ﺩﻫﺐ , ﺍﻻﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﻋﻘﺪ ﺑﺮﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﺯﻛﻲ ﻋﺒﺎﺱ ﺳﻜﺮﺗﻴﺮ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ , ﺑﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻊ ﻟﻠﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﻦ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ , ﻭﺣﻀﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﺍﺷﺮﻑ ﻋﻮﺽ ﺍﻟﺴﻜﺮﺗﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻔﻴﺬﻱ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺣﻀﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﻱ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﺎﺟﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺍﺑﻲ , ﻭﺗﻘﺮﺭ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺮﺗﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺰﻱ ﺍﻻﺻﻔﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻞ ﻭﻳﺮﺗﺪﻱ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺍﻻﺑﻴﺾ ﺑﺎﻻﺳﻮﺩ

*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر 
والكورة عطاء 
وتكتيك 
وتنفيذ 
خطط وعدم استهانة بالخصم 
والاداء الرجولى 
والغيرة على الشعار 
وتسجيل الاهداف 
بروح قتالية 
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*من ذاكرتى 
فى السبعينا 
نال المريخ الدورى 
دون هزيمة او تعادل 
جيل الطيب سند 
وكاوندا 
والهادى سليم ..
وخورشيد وصلاح عباس 
وفيصل الكورى 
وكابتن بشارة عبد النظيف 
وكمال عبد الوهاب 
والفاضل سانتو 
ومحمد عبد الصادق سانتو الخرطوم 
الجيلى عبد الخير ...كورنر 
وجاد الله خير السيد ...كاروشة 
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*فى الموسم التالى مباشرة 
نال المريخ 
كاس الدورى 
بدون هزيمة 
وبتعادل واحد 
فى اخر مبارة مع التحرير
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*زمان ما كنا بنخاف 
ومافى اى رجفة 
ولا زنقة 
اى مبارة نقاطها 
مضمونة الا بعض 
المباريات 
التى تضغط على اعصابنا 
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*اى كورة ثابته برة 18 
الفاضل سانتو 
تخصص 
قون على شكل موزة 
كمال عبد الوهاب 
الدكتور 
ناس فوزى وخضر الكورى 
ما بتجراوا يخشو عليه 
بفضحهم 
عمر احمد حسين 
طاقة جبارة 
بشارة قال 
لو انا لياقتى خمسن فى الميه 
مافى مشكله وسط المريخ تمام 
لانو عمر لياقتو مية وخمسين فى المية 
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*تحية خاصة جدا 
لكابتن 
كباتن المريخ 
الراجل الكلس 
الى ممكن يعمل اى حاجة 
من اجل المريخ 
الكابتن 
سليمان عبد القادر 
من اميز المدافعين 
الذين يؤدون بجماس منقطع النظير 
ويتمتعون بحب الجماهير 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الاستوديو التحليلي بدا
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*منتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## مامون الصافي

*منتصرين بأذن الله وقفتكم يا شباب اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم أنصر المريخ ... اللهم أنصر المريخ ... اللهم أنصر المريخ
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

منتصرين باذن الله



ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الضوء قدم الخير
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ابوالبنات وين يا راجل مشتاااااقين 
ترمي القنبله وتتخارج تخلينا نحلل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بالتوفيق للزعيم بأذن الله تعالي
*

----------


## مامون الصافي

*آمين يا رب
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*قدم الخير الفال الحسن ان شاء الله
منتصرين بحول الله 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*نحن بنقرا درركم الحلوة دي يا بدر الدين وما بنخش في النص تلخبطها
عشان كدا بتلقانا قرايين بس بنستمتع بتحليلكم ونتخيل في الكورة حتكون كيف حسب تحليلكم الرائع
                        	*

----------


## ود الخلا

*من تشاد سلام 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كروجر يتواجد في مقاعد الاحتياط بعد عودته من المانيا

*

----------


## ود الخلا

*الليلة معاكم هنا بس
بالله اجدعونا بي رابط ،،، كان نقدر نتابع معاكم 

*

----------


## زول هناك

*الوسط  راجي  / حسن كمال /علاء الدين يوسف وعجب
*

----------


## ود الخلا

*بركة الخواجة الرجع ،،،، بالتوفيق ي رب 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التشكيلة هي نفسها التي اوردناها قبيل
اكرم
غاندي وعلي جعفر وامير كمال والطاهر الحاج
علاء الدين ورمضان عجب وحسن كمال وراجي عبد العاطي
واوليفيه وكلتشي

*

----------


## ود الخلا

*قبل ما نقول ليهم اقطعوا وشكم ،،، الاردن متأخر بهدفين نظيفين  قدام اروغواي في الملحق في عمان 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*بداية المبارة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد


 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*رابط قناة الجلافيط
http://live.alhilal-alsudany.tv/2013/08/blog-post.html
*

----------


## زول هناك

*المريخ بالصفر الكامل 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بسم الله ابتدينا
اللهم نصرك يارب
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*نصرك يارب
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*بسم الله وبسم الله ومنتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*كروجر موجود 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*كلتشي خبرة وثبات 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ركنيه للمريخ نفذت تعلو القائم بقليل
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ستة دقايق هادية جدا
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ياااارب هدف سريع ننهي به احلام الاهلي
                        	*

----------


## مامون الصافي

*يارب افيدونا اول باول بالله عليكم يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*ركنية ثانية
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ركنيه ثانيه
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*ركنية ثالثة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اوليفيه الخطير وركنيه ثالثه
                        	*

----------


## مامون الصافي

*نصرك يا رب
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*قوية من اوليفية لكن للاوت 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وعاد كروجر كما وعد
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الحكم العارض دا 
لكن اوليفيه خطيييييييير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكورة مقطوعة من المدافع ورجل الراية رافع 
غايتو جنس ترصد

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ربع ساعه والتعادل مستمر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وبعدين ياامير كمال

*

----------


## مامون الصافي

*مالو امير ؟
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*عدم الهدف المبكر يدي فريق الاهلي الثقة  !!!
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الاستهار والتتاكل حذاري منه
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*اكرم وقع وين والكورة وين ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*زوووووووووووووووط كلتشي
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*كلتشي اوسنوا
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*هل تصدق ان هذه هي اللمسة الثانية لكلاتشي
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*كلتشي كلتشي
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*كلتشيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييي
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*ككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك من كلاتشى
*

----------


## مامون الصافي

*الحمد لله الله يبشرك بالجنة يا احمر مكة
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*واحدة ضرب بيها اللاعب طلعت كورنة والثانية في الشبكة 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اصدام بالراس مع كلتشي ووجدي عبود
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*المريخ فيه بطء ناتج من عدم فعالية حسن كمال لاستلام الكرات من دفاع المريخ وبناء الهجمة 

هذا اللاعب طول شديد لذلك فان مردوده الحالي متوقع 

كنت اتمنى الدفع بالباشا وارجاء حسن كمال للشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*كدا تمام 
*

----------


## مامون الصافي

*المعلم كروجر موجود مافي مشكلة ان شاء الله اهم شي هذا الهدف السريع ، برتب الاوراق
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*يا نادر كنت افضل خيارك وهو اشراك الباشا
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الاهلي الان سيحاول الخروج من مناطقه الدفاعية 

لذا يسهل ضربهم بالكرات البينية لاوليفيه وكلاتشي 

وهذا وقت تحرك رمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## مامون الصافي

*صحيح يا نادر اهم شيء برود الاعصاب والتعامل مع الخصم اول بأول ثم التقدم إلى الامام وضربهم بعد ذلك عن طريق كلتشي او اوليفيه
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*كلاتشى يطلب من كروجر العكسيات وكروجر يوجه حسن كمال  بلعب الكرات العالية فى راس كلاتشى ونحن عاوزين اهداف
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

يا نادر كنت افضل خيارك وهو اشراك الباشا




ماعارف الباشا مالو 

والحاصل عليهو شنو
                        	*

----------


## مامون الصافي

*عمك دا جالس في الكنبة ما متابع نقاط الضعف وين ؟
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*خطا للمريخ ينفذه الطاهر الحاج
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*حسن كمال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اجمل ما في اداء المريخ هو الضغط على الخصم واستعادة الكرة بسرعة عالية
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*المريخ بدا في اللعب علي الطريقه الكروجريه
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## زول هناك

*قووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*قووووون
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*تاااااااني كاتشي
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*كلتشي المسه الثالثة يا نادر الداني ههههههه
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*ارتفعت روح الاحمر معنويا وهاهو يتقدم بهدفين دون رد 

اعتقد ان المريخ قد حسم اللقاء تماما 

واي تقدم للاهلي سوف يساعد في ولوج اكثر من هدف في مرماه 

صراحة اشفق على عاكف عطا
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الضغط علي حامل الكره يولد الاخطاء
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*يلا يا غاندي
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*خطاء للمريخ في وضع جيد جدا 
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*كما طلب  كلاتشى  الشبال  جاب الشبال
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*ذكرنا ايضا ان كلاتشي يجيد الضربات الراسية بامتياز لذا فان اي كرة عالية يستطيع كلاتشي ايلاجها المرمى وقد كان
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*خطير تمر 
*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*كلتشيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*غاندي دا ما مكانك لانو الكره علي الوسط انت كورة بتكون فيها ميلان واقرب علي راس ال 18
                        	*

----------


## مامون الصافي

*الحمد لله بس عايزين الثالث والرابع كي نرتاح من وجع الراس دا والله اعصابنا ما مستحمله
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## زول هناك

*فووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*احبببببببببببك يا اوليفيه
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اوليفيه
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*اوليفية الهدف الثالث 
*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*اوليفييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييي
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الملاحظ هو تقدم لاعبوا الاهلي وبالطبع جاءت المرتدة للمريخ وبسرعة حسبت عدد لاعبي المريخ فوجدتهم خمسة ضد اربعة وتيقنت ان الكرة ستكون في المرمى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابدااااااااااااااااااع مريخي يسر العين

*

----------


## زول هناك

*انتو قووون دي بتكونوا مجهزنها ولا شنو يا عبد المنعم ؟؟؟ 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*علي السيد دا مالو زعلان حرشو عاكف
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*والله انا كنت بتراجف ساااااااي
هسع الاهلي ده عليكم الله فريق بيرجفو منو

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*بهذه الطريقة ستمتلي شباك الاهلي بالاهداف ولو كنت مكان عاكف لاكتفيت بالمدافعة حتى لا تحدث فضيحة يتناقلها الجميع
                        	*

----------


## مامون الصافي

*هههههههههههههههههههههه والله الرجفه حاصلة بس بعد كدا قول يا ضحك ؟
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*حسن كمال مقاتل وهي مخالفه وليست ركلة زاويه
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*جملة تكتيكيه جميله بين غاندي وحسن كمال
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  
*

----------


## زول هناك

*فعالية الطرف اليمين سر تقدم المريخ 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*يا رب هدف لكلتشي 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عليكم الله دي ما بلنتي
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*لا لا لا  كلتشي حرام 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ليييه كدا ياخي ياكروجر
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*بالله  ليه غير كلتشي  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*غايتو ضربة جزاء واكلونا ليها
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ليه خروج كلتشي ياكروجر بس

*

----------


## زول هناك

*كروجر دا عندو غرام مع محمد موسي يلا بالتوفيق لمحمد موسي 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تاني ضربة جزاء اكلنا ليها
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

ذكرنا ايضا ان كلاتشي يجيد الضربات الراسية بامتياز لذا فان اي كرة عالية يستطيع كلاتشي ايلاجها المرمى وقد كان



22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222  2222222222222222
*

----------


## زول هناك

*نادر الدالني رايك شنو في خروج كلتشي ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*اذا كلاتشى ماطلب التغير  يكون كروجر ارتكب خطا فنى ومعنوى
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*حسن كمال والمهارات العاليه
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*نهاية الشوط الاول

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خروج كلتشي يقلل فرص المريخ في زيادة غلة المريخ من الاهداف في الشوط الثاني

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

نادر الدالني رايك شنو في خروج كلتشي ؟؟؟؟



كلاتشي لم يتحرك بصورة فعالية وصراحة لم يفعل شئ سوى ان احرز هدفين لا يحرزهما الا كلاتشي فالتمركز الجيد في خط المرمى ولدغ الكرة في المرمى تخصص لكلاتشي وحده 

ومن رايي ان خروج كلاتشي او بقاؤه لن يضيف جديد للفريق لان المباراة اتجاهها اتعرف ووضح ان المريخ قد حسم المباراة بصورة نهائية 

لذا فان كروجر يفكر في المستقبل ويحاول ان يعطي محمد موسى اكبر قدر من الزمن داخل المباراة ويبدو انه يريد ان يصنع محمد موسى جديد بعد ان دخل في تحدي حقيقي اذا ربطنا بين 

تصريحات كروجر للاعلام بان محمد موسى سيكون له شأن كبير في كرة القدم لذا فانه وجدها فرصة لاعطاء محمد موسى فرصة في هذه المباراة علماً بانه يعرف بان كلاتشي مهاجم لا يشق له 

غبار ولو كان الاهلي بالخطورة التي ستمكنه من تعديل النتيجة لما اقدم كروجر على اخراج كلاتشي .

محمد موسى الان في اختبار حقيقي اتمنى ان يوفق وكذلك مدربه كروجر علما بانه كروجر في الحاتين كسبان لان محمد موسى لو نجح فهذا ما يريده كروجر ولكن لو فشل محمد موسى في تنفيذ تعليمات كروجر فانه سوف يكون قد كتب نهايته بيده وهنا اعنى عدم اعتماد كروجر عليه مرة اخرى في اي مباراة الا بعد الاطمئنان الكامل .
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*تغيير ..محير ..
الا يكون اللاعب هو الى طلب التغير 
....دى دايرة فهامة 
من الالمانى 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زياد-ودالفضل
					

تغيير ..محير ..
الا يكون اللاعب هو الى طلب التغير 
....دى دايرة فهامة 
من الالمانى 



طلب التغير شنو ياااااخي
حركة تنزيل الفنيلة انو كلتشي ما راضي التغير المفاجيء
صراحة امر غريب جدا عشمنا في ان يزيد كلتشي الغلة ويصعد بالتهديف 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بداية الشوط التاني
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*مشكور نادر الداني علي الكلام الطيب نتمني لمحمد موسي التوفيق والنجاح 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*هههه قال كره اماميه
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*كلتشي كان يمكن أن يصل إلى صدارة الهدافين الليلة
الأمنيات بالتوفيق لمحمد موسى ليثبت أقدامه
*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*الجديد شنو
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اتوقع هدف من محمد موسى

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مخالفة لااهلي مدني
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*ارتاح دفاع الاهلي من كلتشي واندفع الي الامام تحرر من قيود كلتشي الخطير 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ركنية للاهلي
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*المريخ خلاص ضمن النتيجه وبقي يستهتر دايرين قرصه سريعه وتوجيه حاااااد من كروجر
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*وين هدف رمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*تطلع برة
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

وين هدف رمضان عجب



رمضان كان هيثم بعمل لفه ودروان 
وبخليهم منفردين
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*كوة بايضة 
ما ممتعة
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

ارتاح دفاع الاهلي من كلتشي واندفع الي الامام تحرر من قيود كلتشي الخطير 



بعد ضمان النتيجة  كانت المباراة  سوف تكون مباراة تتويج كلاتشى  
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*تغيير حسن كمل بي مرتضى كبير
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*عموما اتمني ان يلعب بثلاثه مهاجمين يخليهم شكل مثلث بالمقلوب 
اثنين قدام رمضان عجب واوليفيه في الامام وخلفعم محمد موسي
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

كلاتشي لم يتحرك بصورة فعالية وصراحة لم يفعل شئ سوى ان احرز هدفين لا يحرزهما الا كلاتشي فالتمركز الجيد في خط المرمى ولدغ الكرة في المرمى تخصص لكلاتشي وحده 

ومن رايي ان خروج كلاتشي او بقاؤه لن يضيف جديد للفريق لان المباراة اتجاهها اتعرف ووضح ان المريخ قد حسم المباراة بصورة نهائية 

لذا فان كروجر يفكر في المستقبل ويحاول ان يعطي محمد موسى اكبر قدر من الزمن داخل المباراة ويبدو انه يريد ان يصنع محمد موسى جديد بعد ان دخل في تحدي حقيقي اذا ربطنا بين 

تصريحات كروجر للاعلام بان محمد موسى سيكون له شأن كبير في كرة القدم لذا فانه وجدها فرصة لاعطاء محمد موسى فرصة في هذه المباراة علماً بانه يعرف بان كلاتشي مهاجم لا يشق له 

غبار ولو كان الاهلي بالخطورة التي ستمكنه من تعديل النتيجة لما اقدم كروجر على اخراج كلاتشي .

محمد موسى الان في اختبار حقيقي اتمنى ان يوفق وكذلك مدربه كروجر علما بانه كروجر في الحاتين كسبان لان محمد موسى لو نجح فهذا ما يريده كروجر ولكن لو فشل محمد موسى في تنفيذ تعليمات كروجر فانه سوف يكون قد كتب نهايته بيده وهنا اعنى عدم اعتماد كروجر عليه مرة اخرى في اي مباراة الا بعد الاطمئنان الكامل .



كلام سليم يا كوتش
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ههههههههههههه
محمد موسي طلع لسانو لاستاذ ناااااادر
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*محمد موسى
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ن
*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*محمد موووووووووووووووووووووووووسي
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*صدق كروجر وهاهو زرعه ينمو ويزدهر ويؤكد كروجر عمق النظرة العالية للمدربين
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ركنية للاهلي
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*يامحمد يانادر
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*توقع ابوالبنات في محله ومفروض تمسك التحليل يا وش السعد
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ود الخلا,‏ود البقعة,‏المكاجر,‏dawzna,‏redstar,‏senba,‏zoal,‏الصادق عبد الوهاب,‏ابراهيم تاج الدين,‏نادرالداني,‏osa sinnar,‏majdi,‏ابن ادريس,‏Jamal Balal,‏alhawii,‏عادل حسبو,‏آدم البزعى,‏صخر,‏ابواخلاص,‏جنوبى,‏مريخابي كسلاوي,‏mub25,‏الحوشابي,‏ستيفن وورغو,‏امام اباتي,‏ابراهيم عطية بابكر,‏احمر مكة,‏زياد-ودالفضل,‏ابراهيم 258,‏عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,‏ابو البنات,‏شرقاوي,‏الدلميت,‏كسباوى,‏عباس ميرغني,‏النزير,‏سامرين,‏البركان الهادئ,‏هيثم برعي,‏سيف الدين المقبول,‏SHAKIRATEYA,‏Jimmy_Doe,‏ابو دعاء,‏زول هناك,‏عادل الناصر,‏علي سنجة,‏مريخي معاصر,‏مامون الصافي,‏محمد النادر,‏عبد المنعم خليفة,‏diaamahi,‏سعد حامد,‏سليمان الحكيم,‏نور الدين مسيكه
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

صدق كروجر وهو زرعه ينمو ويزدهر ويؤكد كروجر عمق النظرة العالية للمدربين





دا دليل على أننا حكمنا على كثير من اللاعبين بالإعدام

مشكلتنا بنستجعل على نجاح اللاعب كتبر كنا السبب في شطبهم وندمنا عليهم
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ضفر بديل للطاهر الحاج

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*كروجر دا كان داير طريقه يغير يدهو 7 تغيرات مشان يجرب ويجرب
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

ههههههههههههه
محمد موسي طلع لسانو لاستاذ ناااااادر



يا احمر انت ما فهمت كلامي ولا شنو 

انا قلت انه كروجر عاوز يعطي محمدموسى فرصة فاما ان ينجح او يفشل وفي الحالتين كروجر كسبان
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

توقع ابوالبنات في محله ومفروض تمسك التحليل يا وش السعد



تسلم يا حبيب بس دي ضربة حظ
ههههههه
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

يا احمر انت ما فهمت كلامي ولا شنو 

انا قلت انه كروجر عاوز يعطي محمدموسى فرصة فاما ان ينجح او يفشل وفي الحالتين كروجر كسبان



فاهم بس حبيت اداعبك 
هههههههههههههههه 
وعارف احساسك انت وابوالبنات بل علي العكس انا ايقنت ان كروجر اردا ان يصنع محمد موسي من جديد
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشوق غلاب
					

دا دليل على أننا حكمنا على كثير من اللاعبين بالإعدام

مشكلتنا بنستجعل على نجاح اللاعب كتبر كنا السبب في شطبهم وندمنا عليهم



ده كلام صحيح مية المية
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 35 (14 من الأعضاء و 21 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,مامون الصافي,نادرالداني,مريخي معاصر,البركان الهادئ,الشوق غلاب,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابو البنات,احمر مكة,diaamahi,majdi,زول هناك,عادل حسبو,ود الخلا
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*كروجرلما جاء قون محمد موسي وقف حيلو وصفق
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اليوم نفتقد الدكتورة سامرين عساها بخير
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*والله الكورة دي لو فيها سيدا 
اقل حاجة دستة اهداف
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بالغت يا محمد موسى
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

اليوم نفتقد الدكتورة سامرين عساها بخير



مع بداية المبارة كدا ظهرت
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*فيها خامس فيها خامس
ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*راجى متحرك
*

----------


## dawzna

*انا في  المهرجان دة كلو اكتر شئ باسطني رجعت كروجر في مواعيدو رغم انو اني توقعت غير ذلك ( قمة الإحترافية )
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

اليوم نفتقد الدكتورة سامرين عساها بخير



تسلم عمنا عبد المنعم ..وماتفقد عزيز يارب
سامرين عين فى المنبر وعين فى الشيت والمحاضرات
دعواتكم بس
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بتبالغ والله يا اوليفة ضبع هدف مضمون 100 المية
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

مع بداية المبارة كدا ظهرت



لازم اظهر ياابو البنات كان ماظهرت احمر مازيمبى بيشربنا عادى
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*لا لا خلاص غيرت رايي
القون الخامس ابى بجي
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*يا جماعة والله حرام وبنو التسلل ده
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*قون للاهلي
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*3 دقايق زمن اضافي
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*الخامس جاء حسب توقعاتكم 
بس للاهلي
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*ضفر بره الشبكه
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*رغم الانتصار العريض لكن دي اسواء مباراة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك الفوز المستحق ومبروك الثلاث نقاط
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*انتهت المباراة بفوز الزعبم 4/1
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عادل حسبو
					

الخامس جاء حسب توقعاتكم 
بس للاهلي



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*الف مبروك 
الثلاث نقاط 

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

لازم اظهر ياابو البنات كان ماظهرت احمر مازيمبى بيشربنا عادى



انا اول ما شفتك ظهرتي اتفائلت بالمباراة
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

لازم اظهر ياابو البنات كان ماظهرت احمر مازيمبى بيشربنا عادى



هههههه
الناس تغيب وتجي ترمي اللوم علي مازيمبي 
احمر مكة دا سايقكم من بداية الموسم احمر مكة سايقكم زمن ريكاردو والكوكي
اس بعد ما لبنت وبقت عند كروجر افرط فيها ههههههههه بلاي
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

انا اول ما شفتك ظهرتي اتفائلت بالمباراة



ان شاء الله دائماً متفائلين ومنتصرين وللدورى والكأس رافعين 
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

هههههه
الناس تغيب وتجي ترمي اللوم علي مازيمبي 
احمر مكة دا سايقكم من بداية الموسم احمر مكة سايقكم زمن ريكاردو والكوكي
اس بعد ما لبنت وبقت عند كروجر افرط فيها ههههههههه بلاي



والله سواقتك ايام ريكاردو والكوكى كلها كانت حوادث واشارات
عشان كده اشك انو السواقه الهسى دى تبعك
*

----------


## زول هناك

*احمر مكة طلع من مطب الاهلي الدور علي سامرين ومسك الختام 
مباراة السلاطين من الان التحفز للاحتفال بالدوري والفوز ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

احمر مكة طلع من مطب الاهلي الدور علي سامرين ومسك الختام 
مباراة السلاطين من الان التحفز للاحتفال بالدوري والفوز ان شاء الله



هوووووى انا عندى امتحانات 
بس بعمل تفويض لابن ادريس ههههه
*

----------


## osa sinnar

*الف الف الف مبروك الثلاث نقاط 
وانشاء الله الاسبوع القادم رافعين الكاس 
والجماعه طبعا خلالالالالالالالالالالالالالاص بطنهم طمت واملهم في الكاس اتلاشى 
مريخ السلاطين ولدنا وزيتنا في بيتنا ولا شنو يا احمر مكه
ونقاط المباراه في جيبنا 
مبروووووووووك الكاس مقدما
*

----------


## KING1

*الحمد لله الذي نصرنا وعقبال اخر ثلاثة نقاط
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*الف الف مبروك وعقبال الجمع بالكاسين ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------

